# Private messaging



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Regular posters will know that I try to keep this page clear of Egyptian men trying to contact women but of course I can only do that when I see them trying to establish a contact with a poster or if they send messages that are reported.
If anyone is being pestered by private messages etc please let me know and I will take steps to prevent it.

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So ladies, be on your guard and please let us know if you get any unsolicited messages, however innocent or helpful they may seem

Jo xxx


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Uh?

I for one haven't received any. Not one. None. Zero. And I have been posting in the forum regularly for a few months now. 

Either the pests are scared of me or they discriminate and only go for the "originally from the UK/USA" posters???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sonrisa said:


> Uh?
> 
> I for one haven't received any. Not one. None. Zero. And I have been posting in the forum regularly for a few months now.
> 
> Either the pests are scared of me or they discriminate and only go for the "originally from the UK/USA" posters???



LOL!!! aaahhh, dont feel unloved!!!! I dont know, but I suspect you're right, its probably because you're not northern european or american. So is it because you're unlikely to be blonde, unlikely to be gullible or that you come across as strong, intelligent and capable???!!! I dont know!!??


Jo xxx


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well ladies your not immune, I was writing to an Egyptian lady who contacted me, very nice, she asked me about my interests, my future intentions about marriage, kids and religion which I answered , told her I had a business and then marriage was mentioned. 

As she was a HOTTIE I said yes sure marriage would be great, also thought much easier to get my resident permit and if something went wrong I would have somewhere to stay... thought I was onto a winner I was already thinking which Lynx I should spray on and eyeing up my silk shirt, that was only message 3

I had made it clear however I had no intentions of ever returning to the UK or Europe, she questioned this and I never heard from her again.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well ladies your not immune, I was writing to an Egyptian lady who contacted me, very nice, she asked me about my interests, my future intentions about marriage, kids and religion which I answered , told her I had a business and then marriage was mentioned.
> 
> As she was a HOTTIE I said yes sure marriage would be great, also thought much easier to get my resident permit and if something went wrong I would have somewhere to stay... thought I was onto a winner I was already thinking which Lynx I should spray on and eyeing up my silk shirt, that was only message 3
> 
> I had made it clear however I had no intentions of ever returning to the UK or Europe, she questioned this and I never heard from her again.


lol Horus, you've started thinking like an Egyptian guy. Actually, that's a bit scary :madgrin:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I probably shouldnt say this, I might even be"removed" from being a mod. But this post about private messaging was posted for a reason and has really angered a particular poster. Behind the scenes he's trying everyway possible to get his post count up so that he is able to PM ladies again! Now he's not doing that overtly, but it does make you wonder why the desperation, why would a young egyptian man be so consumed with being able to send private messages and make friends with "european" females ??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

jojo said:


> I probably shouldnt say this, I might even be"removed" from being a mod. But this post about private messaging was posted for a reason and has really angered a particular poster. Behind the scenes he's trying everyway possible to get his post count up so that he is able to PM ladies again! Now he's not doing that overtly, but it does make you wonder why the desperation, why would a young egyptian man be so consumed with being able to send private messages and make friends with "european" females ???
> 
> Jo xxx


Because they are not seeking love but an escape. 

They don't seem successful as I have never been introduced or come across an Egyptian man in the UK in all my 20 years; I wonder what they do when they get here?

I will report back when I am there of my observations and keep it family friendly

Just some advice to these Egyptian guys reading - these ex-pat ladies are rather strong willed and minded and a very hard nuts to crack so there is no use trying 

I dread to think what they are like in resort and I think the love doctor will have many lonesome days


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Horus said:


> Because they are not seeking love but an escape.
> 
> They don't seem successful as I have never been introduced or come across an Egyptian man in the UK in all my 20 years; I wonder what they do when they get here?


Seriously? Not one? I lived in both Hounslow and by Edgware Road during my London days. One was full of Indians and Pakistanies, the other was popular with Egyptians, tons of them.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Well Horus I can think of one succesful Egyptian businessman in the UK; Mohamed Al-Fayed.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

King.Tut said:


> Well Horus I can think of one succesful Egyptian businessman in the UK; Mohamed Al-Fayed.


True however he has not been successful in securing a British Passport and is a total fruit bat and his son managed to get a few PM's over to Princess Diana mind you she was not quite right in the head either however I am sure Dodi proved more interesting than Prince Charles if I had to wake up next to that I would have thrown myself down the stairs as well


----------

